

File synchronisation - kgarten
http://retout.co.uk/blog/2010/12/26/conduit

======
gnosis
_"If anyone mentions Dropbox to me one more time, I will scream. I'm sure it's
a wonderful solution, but I have deep misgivings about handing my data over to
someone I don't trust."_

It's really disturbing how eagerly most people are willing to hand over
personal information to corporations; whether it's data to the likes of
Dropbox, movie viewing preferences to Netflix, book reading preferences to
Amazon, all of one's email conversations to Google, and a list of who one's
friends are to Facebook.

I could go on and on listing information that the vast majority of people give
away about themselves without a second thought to get some "free" service.

And the saddest thing is that few people care, or even think about what
they're doing.

Hopefully, as the general public becomes more computer literate, and groups
like the EFF and ACLU educate them on the privacy implications of these
technologies, their attitudes might change for the better.

~~~
qntm
I had misgivings about Dropbox too, which is why I only sync one file, namely
a 1GB TrueCrypt archive with all my data inside it. I hear Dropbox added
TrueCrypt support in some fashion in their latest release, but I haven't
investigated that yet.

~~~
pgr0ss
If you are sharing with other people, something like encfs would be better:

<http://www.arg0.net/encfsintro>

Encfs encrypts file by file, so you do not have to worry about multiple people
editing (and possibly corrupting) one giant file.

~~~
qntm
Sounds good, but no Windows version.

------
mrb
The solution is quite simple: use Dropbox to synchronize a single binary file
that is a LUKS-encrypted Linux filesystem (or TrueCrypt or whatever).

This meets all the requirements this person is asking for. All his systems
could even be mounting the image using different passphrases (IIRC LUKS allows
up to 8 different passphrase for the same image). It will work well because
Dropbox will of course synchronize the deltas and not transmit the whole image
every time a single byte changes.

Only downside is you can only have 1 client mounting the image at a time...
Perhaps some clustered filesystem could get rid of this limitation (that would
be an interesting use of them).

~~~
kljensen
Isn't that a pretty big downside? Maybe I'm alone, but I use dropbox mostly
for collaboration.

------
Vivtek
First comment on the post mentions Unison
(<http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/index.html>), which I'd never
heard of - but looks pretty sweet for some things I've been meaning to do.

------
pan69
Maybe he should look into using Tarsnap (tarsnap.com).

------
Shorel
iFolder, originally developed by Novell. (Or so I heard.)

<http://ifolder.com/ifolder/features>

